# Best place for young couple to move in spain



## Jamzee500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi there!

Me and my girlfriend are a young couple (i say young im 29 so not that young anymore, she is 27) looking into moving to spain early next year, we have no children and no intention to have them anytime soon, i was wondering what the best area for us to move to would be?

Wherever we end up wed like there to be a decent nightlife with lots of bars/ restaurants and things to do, i run a succesful business in the uk and can run it remotely so will be no requirement to find work, however we would need an area that has rentable office space not to far away and also a decent population of young british expats as i intend to grow my business and employ in spain.

Any ideas on the best arear for us to look at?

Cheers
JM


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Possibly in, or near, Benidorm. There are some very nice places away from the main tourist areas but still near enough for your business and entertainment.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jamzee500 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Me and my girlfriend are a young couple (i say young im 29 so not that young anymore, she is 27) looking into moving to spain early next year, we have no children and no intention to have them anytime soon, i was wondering what the best area for us to move to would be?
> 
> ...


Any reason why they have to be British?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I would say the best location for people of your age who are intending to run a business would be one of the lovely Spanish cities by the sea - Barcelona, Valencia or Málaga. Not least because that's where you'll find fibre optic broadband available which you'll probably want for business use, plus a vibrant social scene which doesn't cater largely for holidaymakers.


----------



## Jamzee500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Chopera said:


> Any reason why they have to be British?


Only because it will be a telephone based sales role selling to clients in the UK, any spanish residents who speak good english could do the job as well.

Cheers
JM


----------



## Jamzee500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, decent broadband would also be esential!

Cheers
JM


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Jamzee500 said:


> Only because it will be a telephone based sales role selling to clients in the UK, any spanish residents who speak good english could do the job as well.
> 
> Cheers
> JM


Lynn's options probably best then. Madrid is another option. Might be worth waiting to see what happens with the Catalan independence issue before considering Barcelona.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I moved to - well you can see where from my location - and we have no plans to move anywhere else anytime soon. We love it here. Our broadband is supplied by BB4S who can also deliver up to 100mbps download if needed but they only supply to a limited area around here. You would certainly find a very good supply of workers here both Spanish and British and in Nerja there is certainly a decent supply of excellent restaurants, bars and clubs.


----------



## Jamzee500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, are places in the malaga area safe to live? Been reading horror stories of houses being robbed at gun point and dogs being killed etc? Due to being so close to areas of africa.

However i also looked at some official stats comparing crime rates to the UK and in most cases it appears crime is less

cheers
JM


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Jamzee500 said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys, are places in the malaga area safe to live? Been reading horror stories of houses being robbed at gun point and dogs being killed etc? Due to being so close to areas of africa.
> 
> However i also looked at some official stats comparing crime rates to the UK and in most cases it appears crime is less
> 
> ...


Why assume that being geographically close to Africa would make for a high crime rate?

There have been occasional reports of home invasion robberies, some involving weapons, in the Málaga area over the years, although the latest spate of such events reported on the forum took place in the Valencia region which is rather a long way from Africa, and the alleged perpetrators who were arrested not long afterwards by the Guardia Civil were Romanian.

I think the official stats are right, crime rates are lower here in general than in the UK although crime is certainly not non-existent.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jamzee500 said:


> Due to being so close to areas of africa.
> 
> JM


The mind boggles as to what you-ve been reading and where.

Yes, there probably are a few violent robberies a year in the Malaga region as there are in Madrid, Marbella and probably even Manchester and the criminals are just as likely to be Romanians, Spaniards or Russians as Moroccans and Algerians.


----------



## Jamzee500 (Nov 17, 2015)

Just to add guys the africa comment wasnt an opinion of mine, just something id read!

Cheers
JM


----------



## Jenny02 (Nov 11, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> I would say the best location for people of your age who are intending to run a business would be one of the lovely Spanish cities by the sea - Barcelona, Valencia or Málaga. Not least because that's where you'll find fibre optic broadband available which you'll probably want for business use, plus a vibrant social scene which doesn't cater largely for holidaymakers.


Sorry not an answer to your question but, does all of Spain not have fibre optic installed already. I ask this question because it is the field of work my husband is in, and we have no clue where to begin looking for such companies for employment. He has very basic Spanish as do i, we can follow directions, order, book, and pick up some words.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Jenny02 said:


> Sorry not an answer to your question but, does all of Spain not have fibre optic installed already. I ask this question because it is the field of work my husband is in, and we have no clue where to begin looking for such companies for employment. He has very basic Spanish as do i, we can follow directions, order, book, and pick up some words.


No, absolutely not. Fibre optic is only available in the largest cities and towns, and even there it may not be available in every single area of them.

If your husband is hoping to find employment with a Spanish company, I am afraid he would need to have a much better command of the language, and even if he had it would be extremely difficult given that the unemployment rate nationally is still over 20% and in some regions much higher than that, eg Andalucia where it is 30%, or one in three people out of work.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

If you like mountains, skiing, bicycling and outdoors, look at Jaca. There are bars anywhere in Spain. We also have a British expat community nearby. Of course, being a retired American psychologist I would even be interested in working with you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jenny02 said:


> Sorry not an answer to your question but, does all of Spain not have fibre optic installed already. I ask this question because it is the field of work my husband is in, and we have no clue where to begin looking for such companies for employment. He has very basic Spanish as do i, we can follow directions, order, book, and pick up some words.


no, all of Spain doesn't yet have fibre optic - not even busy modern towns such as mine - though it's coming soon apparently 

parts of Spain don't even have ADSL......


----------

